# New barn - lots of little questions



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi! So we're moving to a new house/barn, very excited!
But I have a few simple questions that I haven't done myself yet!

1) First is about crossties, I only single tie my horses now, but would love to x-tie them in this barn, there are brackets to hang them - but no cross ties themselves. Which are the best variety to use? The sort with the quick release clip? The turtle snap? Or blocker tie rings? 

2) The other thing is there's a riding ring (YAY!) with great footing, I've dragged rings before where I've worked - but I've never had to buy a drag or anything to pull it. What are the best options for that?

3) Also the feed room doesn't have a big bin - what are some other people's ways of keeping their grain to keep the critters out of it? Or should I just get a big bin like I've been using?

4) All the fences are electric tape, anything I should know about it? All I've ever had are wood fences or wire

I think that's it but I'm sure I'll have more silly little questions as I go!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

First off, congratulations!

Cross ties make sure they are tied to something that will break (like hay string) you don't want a horse bringing down the barn or injuring itself. 

Drag- I've never boughten a drag but I have dragged arenas, get a four wheeler to hook the drag to or use a tractor to hook the drag to. 

Feed bins- if you want a big bin build or buy one, a lot of people use several (each with a different feed or more feed) of those metal trashcans. I forget exactly what brand they are but they have a made in America sticker on them

And I personally prefer electric tape fencing, so all I can say is score! Lol


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Sully - that all makes sense  I knew the trick with hay string and will definitely do that! Just wasn't sure which style to get.

About the drag - they're all pretty expensive know any good brands that are cheap enough? xD Also can they be pulled by a horse/pony? or does it need to be a vehicle of some sort? We have no need for any sort of vehicle besides maybe a lawn mower - but I have a pony who can drive xD Could a lawnmower pull it? I've dragged rings at other barns but I've never paid an ounce of attention to brands or what sort of vehicle I was driving, it just had four wheels and I drove it


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow... Congratulations are in order!

Some answers to some but not all your questions from my opinion and point of view.

Cross-ties: First make sure your horse will double-cross-tie.
I would just take a lead shank and loop it through a stall front or hay string tie it and try it out before going to the expense of actual ties....if the horse is relaxed and co-operative.... 
I would use nylon cross ties with a quick release snap and a bolt on opposite ends _{sort of like a trailer tie but longer}_.
I prefer to put the quick-release to the wall eye-hook so if a pull-back happens and now loose horse you have something to grab at instead of lunging for just a halter.
I have also been in barns that used very lightweight chain with snap and a quick-link at wall end.... they actually were really nice but your hair could get caught in the chain sometimes and yanked out...ouch.

Ring drags.... if the ring is already a dirt surface and just needs having the divets smoothed and filled in hoof spots a piece of chain-link fence, a long pipe length threaded through top and bottom {2 pieces}, then attach a heavy rope of chain to pull it behind your tractor, atv....lay the fence out on the ground, hook it up and then lay 2 large cement blocks on it... off you go. Go slow and watch how it tows behind you. Cheap, free if your have or can "road-side" pick up the materials needed and it works. Have done some awesome beautiful surface finishing without moving so much dirt around you need to have it professionally graded because you changed depth and pitch of the ground...
If you need to break up the ground and grade for proper depth and drainage....I would pay a professional to get me started then continue on with what I described...it truly works well just needs some practice to get the "swing" where you want it and need it.
Depending upon your lawn tractor and gear/transmission is you could use this....horse or pony...not unless you really know how to long line control as you need to be off the side or behind this drag....get a cheap other means might be safer and easier/faster honestly.

Feed bins.... just buy steel garbage cans. Big ones with locking lids. Most of the large cans can hold 100 pounds of feed or more. Easy to reach the bottom so feed doesn't get wold or wasted and easy to dump and clean the bottom of the cans as needed out of old feed.
These cans can be found in Lowe's, Home Depot, hardware stores, Tractor Supply Stores, etc... not terribly expensive either...

No idea about the fence. Not something I use either currently...

Good luck.
:wink:


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

PunksTank said:


> Sully - that all makes sense  I knew the trick with hay string and will definitely do that! Just wasn't sure which style to get.
> 
> About the drag - they're all pretty expensive know any good brands that are cheap enough? xD Also can they be pulled by a horse/pony? or does it need to be a vehicle of some sort? We have no need for any sort of vehicle besides maybe a lawn mower - but I have a pony who can drive xD Could a lawnmower pull it? I've dragged rings at other barns but I've never paid an ounce of attention to brands or what sort of vehicle I was driving, it just had four wheels and I drove it


I have heard TR3's are really good, but I believe they're on the expensiver end. I've also heard good things about the Arena Rascal (for an ATV/UTV). And the Kiser Edge for tractors is supposed to be really good too. If it were me I'd buy used, as arena drags aren't exactly cheap lol. I've also used all three and they did a good job. And I've pulled a manure spreader with a lawn mower before but I can't say I've drug an arena with one :/. I don't see why you couldn't use a pony to drag the arena, it just might take a while lol.


----------



## Trinity Ridge (Nov 27, 2013)

i use the quick release cross ties. attached to rings bolted to heavy timbers. nylon. ive seen and used at times chains with snap hooks but i like the idea of quick release.

i too use galvanized steel trash cans. the large ones hold exactly 150 lbs of feed. in some environments the steel can sweat but it hasnt happened here ever. 

i have only had wood fence or the woven wire type or high tensile elec. fence. no experience with the tape. but many use it around here.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have one of those round, rotating arena drags, but it has to have some speed, so it requires a tractor. I do not have an arena that is to the point of needing dragging right now, so it is just sitting......

I had crossties made by a Mennonite out of nylon strapping, with quick releases on one end, and snaps on the other. I think they were about $6.00 each. I don't use them much, because I just ground tie my horses.

On the tape fence, BE SURE you have a really strong charger that is always on. My horses seemed to know as soon as it went off, and run right through it. 

Congratulations on the new place!!

Nancy


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Everyone's been saying metal trash cans, but I like the Rubbermaid ones & have not had a problem w/them, but I do have cats around to control the rodents. Congrats on your new place.

If you can, let time tell you what you need, so you have exactly what you want & where you want it.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you all! I guess it's all easier than I thought 
I think you're right Cacowgirl - I'll kinda see what's needed as time goes by  I'm just so excited!

Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

We harrow our ring with the truck. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Footing in some rings will bog an atv down, I'd just drag it with the truck or a tractor if you have one.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks! I actually don't have anything to pull the drag right now, unless maybe my SUV could? I'll have to see if I have something I could attach it too  This is why I was thinking of putting my pony to work every so often! I was looking at this one: Northern Industrial Mini Harrow Rake — 4ft.W x 7 1/2ft.L | Category 0 Disc Harrows Rakes| Northern Tool + Equipment
it's less expensive and about 80lbs so I think my pony could handle it. It's spikes aren't too deep that it would dig up the base of the ring, just keep the footing well fluffed and even. But if I can hitch it to my SUV too that might be quicker


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

We pull our drag with whatever car is nearest and build your own drag. Tires, Cain link fences, mattress frames. No need to spend big money


----------

